
Bill Atkinson: Birth of the Mac - shawndumas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOl-gIh-QCA
======
shawndumas
Members of the mac team used a mouse in 1971, already had mouse working before
going to xerox PARC...

[https://youtu.be/jOl-gIh-QCA?t=7m47s](https://youtu.be/jOl-gIh-QCA?t=7m47s)

